# treewalker or gunslinger



## winford (May 6, 2010)

I'm going to buy a new climber for gun hunting and have narrowed it down to the treewalker or gunslinger. Anyone have these and what do you suggest. Maximum comfort and ease of use a priority.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (May 6, 2010)

Im not sure about the treewalker but I have a gunslinger and love it.


----------



## winford (May 6, 2010)

i see it has to be painted. can you remove seat or do you have to paint around it?


----------



## ANTHONY W. (May 6, 2010)

same here i dont know about treewalker but i have owned a gunslinger for 12 years and i love it,i removed my seat and had mine powder coated.i would highly recommened


----------



## TJay (May 6, 2010)

I have a Treewalker and I love it.  It is light, packs quiet thru the woods and climbs great.  Very solid on the tree, which brings us to the part of the stand that bites into the tree.  It will tear a pine tree up.  Other than that, great stand.


----------



## winford (May 6, 2010)

thanks guys. looks like i may end up flipping a coin


----------



## golffreak (May 6, 2010)

Gunslinger. I just painted around the seat.


----------



## PWalls (May 7, 2010)

I love my gunslinger.

Only problem that I have is that I don't have 2 of them.


----------



## winford (May 8, 2010)

thanks again guys. ordered me a gunslinger yesterday and anybody interested they are on sale til end of month for $229 and free shipping.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 8, 2010)

Gunslingers are AWESOME!!! so comfortable and manuverable!!!


----------



## Deerhead (May 14, 2010)

winford said:


> Maximum comfort and ease of use a priority.



GUNSLINGER!


----------



## winford (May 17, 2010)

Well ,got my gunslinger and after sitting in it i'm not displeased.  Looks like i'm going to have to work hard to stay awake.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 1, 2010)

My hunting buddy has a gunslinger and he loves it, but packing it in is cumbersome due to its weight. It is very comfortable and you can bow hunt out of it just fine if you want to, even facing the tree. He is living proof of that.

I on the otherhand have the tree walker. It's light, grips the tree like no other stand and is plenty comfortable with the sling seat. It's much more portable because of it's light weight. Too me the pins rattle too much though making it noisier than the gunslinger.

All in all you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## funboy30189 (Jul 13, 2010)

i have both the gunslinger is a great gun stand but not so friendly with a bow. it can be done though. the  treewalker is also an excellent stand. you wont be dissapointed either way.  the gunslinger in the rain sticks waay past my gunbrella. put also sleep better


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 15, 2010)

TREEWALKER. Comfort and versatile


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 15, 2010)

*Tree stands*

Gunslinger hands down


----------



## beulahboy (Jul 15, 2010)

Gunslinger!


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 17, 2010)

Ya see, you guys with the Gunslingers have never tried the Treewalker so how can you say it is better.I have owned both and for what you get it's the Treewalker hands down.


----------



## HBC4570 (Jul 17, 2010)

funboy
i don't know about now, but when i got my gunslinger years back
i also got their canopy.well worth the money and has plenty of rain
protection. i can't climb anymore so i sold my gslinger. i kept the
canopy,i really don't know why.


----------



## HBC4570 (Jul 17, 2010)

winford you won't be sorry that you made your purchase.


----------



## jimjr (Oct 13, 2010)

Gunslinger!


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 13, 2010)

There is only the Gunslinger!


----------

